# Glaze with a crunch?



## Chopstix (Dec 25, 2004)

The rhum cake from a specialty bakeshop here is glazed with something sweet and slightly crunchy.  I suspect it's some syrup with lots of sugar that crystallized on the outside of the cake.  Does anyone have a recipe for such a glaze? Thanks!


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 25, 2004)

Maybe sprinkle some sugar on the top of the cake before baking, then brushing with a glaze during the last few minutes?


----------



## Audeo (Dec 25, 2004)

I believe that I know what you're referring to, Chopstix.  Here's my Rum Glaze that dries crisp and slighly crunchy...and downright perfect for a Rum Cake!  The amount of brown sugar really gives this glaze a nice crust.

1/2 cup butter
1 cup packed dark brown sugar
3 tablespoons (+) good dark rum

Melt the butter in a saucepan over very low heat.  Add the sugar and rum and stir gently, but constantly until the sugar is completely dissolved and the mixture is heated.  DO NOT BOIL!!!!

Then brush/drizzle the glaze (it will be very thin) over the cake.  You can also "build up layers" of the glaze by brushing on a thin drip, leaving it to dry for about five minutes, then brushing again with more glaze.  (Keep the glaze warm by wrapping the saucepan in a towel and keeping in the microwave between brushings.

Now, if you want a REALLY crunchy crust, brush the cake with the glaze and immediately sprinkle the very top with a row of granulated sugar (use a teaspoon to "draw" a low hill of sugar along the top).  Then get out your handy-dandy pocket welder (I have one instead of the pricey things they sell for caramelizing sugar on creme brulee) and melt the sugar.  It will run a little and will definately harden to a crisp, brittle and shiny ring around the top.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 26, 2004)

Oh Audeo, I was hoping you'd chime in! Thank you so much! I think that's exactly what it is. I will try it next time I make rum cake! Allen, thanks for your suggestion too. I thought about doing that initially, but I think Audeo's way is it!


----------

